# Contemplating buying a gaming consule..advice needed..



## movies99 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi guys.. I have a fairly simple question.. I am contemplating buying a console instead of galaxy s3 or htc one x near to 30k..
please suggest me a console where it wouldn't need additional investment in buying games or subscriptions etc.. and would do with downloaded/burned blue ray/dvd games.. modding/hacking/rooting.. I am not an amid gamer.. I'm 24 now.. been a good 3-5 yrs since I played games on pc.. and I won't find much time to play games.. may be couple of hours in the weekend.. one of the reason why I don't spend on buying dvd's or blue rays and looking for a one time investment kind of a thing..

awaiting reply.. thanks..


----------



## papul1993 (Sep 20, 2012)

Its difficult to play pirated games on consoles. If you buy a console, get ready to pay 2k-4k for decent games. 

Considering the fact that you rarely play games, I suggest you go for a good phone.


----------

